# Let it snow Let it snow



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Did my first salting off the year . . . .  wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucky....i have done crap!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;657895 said:


> Lucky....i have done crap!


Tim's always "done" crap! xysport :waving:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice truck real nice


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Make sure you post the hell of of those pics on PT  payup


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

HAHA  DEF DEF . . . I can't wait till i'm plowing . . .I'm gonna name the thread . . .I never snows in KY LOL payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Good stuff. We've put in 2 solid events in the last week and a half and salted a few times already thanks to the lake effect


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

damn, Taco bell & Best Western...cheap date night


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

When did we have anything to salt?


----------



## EPPSLLC (Oct 9, 2008)

where you located at? and I have a city account so they don't chance it when it comes to being below freezing


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in Crestwood, Oldham County, down 71 towards Louisville


----------

